# minnows: hard to find



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

monday wildwood was out of minnows, shines had some but not sure if they were emeralds though.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

No, only GOldens at shines at least on SUnday.

MikeC


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Same over here on the West end.
It was 8:30 - 9:00 before Szutch got their's yesterday.


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

only place i know you can get them is Wormies Bait & Tackle
814 Us Highway 50 E
Lawrenceburg, IN 47025
Phone: (812) 537-5839


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

thanx they are plentiful now ,that was an old post.and indiana is a long jaunt for minnies.


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

the way gas prices are.. even tho i live in southwest ohio
i'm not driving to indy for minnows


----------

